

Ask YC/HN: Freelancers, what do you use to organize your time/cleints/invoices? - Mystalic

I'm moving out west and I'm going to freelance for a while (I do a little now, but it's easily managed).  As I pick up more, I want to be as organized as possible, since i'm not a naturally organized person.<p>What software/tools/tips do you have for someone about to go full-time in freelance/startups?
======
bcx
Depending on how much work you plan on doing you might take a look at
QuickBooks, which can do cool stuff like keep track of all the checks you are
writing. If your on linux might want to try: <http://www.gnucash.org/>

If you want something simple, try: <http://bambooinvoice.org/>

I recommend against writing your own software. (Although we did write our own
timekeeping application -- which we license to another local company)

------
rgrieselhuber
I've been pretty happy with FreshBooks for invoicing, etc.

------
thinkcomp
I made my own software for everything recordkeeping-related called Exponent.
Aside from clients, vendors, prospects, invoices, orders, inventory, payroll,
credit card processing, expense tracking, and bank account reconciliation, it
does my taxes for me, which is nice.

------
ahoyhere
I was dissatisfied with the time tracking options out there -- they're pretty
much all built for managers -- so I (interaction designer) built my own:

<http://letsfreckle.com>

It doesn't have invoicing (yet) but it's coming.

